# Starting the process



## HazelHello (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

I have been reading the boards here for a long time and found a lot of support.

We had IVF for our first child and then our second arrived naturally!! So much crying that day!

I have been reading the posts, thank you amanda you give a lot of information and have been looking around the groups mentioned in other posts.  I had expected information to be handed over easily or access to other message boards easy, but have been very surprised.

Some show information others its hidden someone wanted my life history before your allowed near a board and another welcomed me and then didnt allow me to post!

I am hoping to be a surrogate this year, a resolution!

Any input most appreciated!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Welcome to FF Hazel  

What you are wanting to do is an amazing thing, to offer life of their child to a couple is something that just be put into words  

We have been so luck to have our baby on the way through straight surrogacy, our SIL is our surrogate 

Being an IP, I have to say, I can't tell anyone how much it means to us, to have someone that is willing/wanting to help us out, to carry our child for us, we just can't put into words what it means to us  , it really means the world to us, and more  

Good Luck for the future 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Hazel, good luck with your quest, are you hoping to do host or straight surrogacy?

Dawn x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hazel welcome to the thread, what an amazing resolution I do admire you and the lovely ladies like you 

L x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome Hazel, sorry you've been finding it hard to find out info on surrogacy... Im a member of suk where you can download a guide to surrogacy and also post on the boards, let me know if I can help more, hope the link helps
Sam

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/Downloads/SUK_Guide.pdf

/links


----------



## HazelHello (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for your messages.

Jo- your SIL wonderful.  I don't see it as amazing.  Due to the pain and unknown of IVF, reading this forum I know how lucky we have been and as we have been so blessed I feel responsible to help others.

surrogacy uk was one of the ones I gave up with, I could not e-mail anyone.  A list of questions before I could access the board.  With so little time on the internet it was too difficult.

Personally *a little wish* has been the easiest to use, apart from one little thing due ot a change over they were doing. They have been really easy to speak too, and felt comfortable and part of it really quickly - even with so little time on the internet!

Due to having our second naturally I am keeping open minded about host or straight and whatever my IP's need.

Any advice or thinsg I may not have thought of, do feel free to pass on 

Hx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Hazelhello and welcome to the board!!!

I just wanted to say hello and say what a great thing you have decided to do!    

We are also looking into surrogacy as a way to achieve our dream.  We got our 5th failed IVF last week.  We have been thinking of surrogacy for a while now ... 

I wish you all of the best for your journey! 

Tweets xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hazel what a wonderful gift to offer - makes me cry to think there is such kindness out there and in particular since you know the pain of infertility.   

I really hope you achieve your resolution this year and in doing so a childless couple achieve their dream    

Siobhan x


----------



## arpi (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Hazel,

What am amazing thing to offer!  I think I will be crying for weeks and weeks when I will see our child for the first time.  You must have been on cloud nine.

good luck on your journey, hope you find some wonderful IPs.

x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

sorry you had problems and gave up with SUK, but glad youve found lil wish


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Dear Hazel

I can only echo what the lovely ladies have said already.  You are offering to do an amazing, selfless thing.  Hopefully your IPs will never stop thanking you for the gift that you have given them - of life and a little one.

We had given up all hope of every having a baby after 7 failed ivfs and 7 operations on myself and my dh when my sister stepped forward and offered to be our gestational carrier.  We had looked at surrogacy but could not be considered due to age/health issues and there are just not enough woman like you in this country.

My sister has given us something which we had given up hope of ever experiencing.

I well up completely when I think of what she has done for us and the excitement of me & my dh that we will (finally) have a baby.  Her children will have a cousin.  She will have a nephew.  It has totally pulled us all together.

The ladies on here will support you every step of the way. And the reaction that she has had without question is of what an amazing thing she is doing.

Thank you.  Thank you.  Thank you.
Carolyn xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

wow you are so careing,i have said that after everything i have gone through if roles were reversed and i was able to have a child normally ,i would not think twice about being a surrogate,and i would not ask for the thousands most surros ask for,now knowing how much it costs,but then i know a lot of them work and have to take time off so can understand in the circumstances,but sadly im not in that position.....good luck to you and i hope you find anice ip couple..


----------

